
BBS – Text-Only Online Community - jsherer
http://bigboringsystem.com/discover
======
VLM
The phone number auth is hilarious, this bbs doesn't have A phone number, this
bbs has YOUR phone number!

(edited to add, and it needs Tradewars 2000 as a door game)

~~~
edna_piranha
the project is open source and there are contributors who own portions of
services under development (such as text adventures and private messaging).

btw, i am the one that created this :)

[https://github.com/bigboringsystem/](https://github.com/bigboringsystem/)

~~~
tarkin2
Open source or not, there are those who don't want to give out their personal
phone number to a server whose code they cannot verify.

------
devindotcom
I love this and I've been thinking of something along these lines myself.
Having an all-text site with a mouse-driven interface seems somehow wrong
though.

I guess I'm just used to having things rescan whenever I hit a command. More
BBSes please! Legend of Red Dragon!!

~~~
j-b
After school I would rush home and dial up to my local 4-node BBS and play
LORD for hours. One day the Sysop noticed how much I was playing and used a
cheat which gave me the very hard to get "blood sword". Good times!

------
relaytheurgency
Who needs this when you can

telnet telehack.com

------
jdp23
It kind of reminds me of a usenet newsgroup without a newsreader ...
everything old is new again.

------
coley
Are the pins sent by email via an SMS gateway? If so, why not just let people
sign up with their email address?

I'd like to join in on the fun, but not with my personal phone number.

~~~
01Michael10
It's 2014 (almost 2015), you don't need to give your personal number. Google
Voice is free and seems to work but can't confirm since the last text posted
was at 12:28 pm. Bonus, one can use their PC with a real display and keyboard
if use their GV number.

~~~
tarkin2
Google Voice is not available everywhere.

~~~
01Michael10
Same with cell or phone service...

There is not other services like GV that provider a phone number?

~~~
tarkin2
I think the point is that email signup would be preferable for those who don't
want to give it their personal phone number.

~~~
01Michael10
It wouldn't be a texting only to post site then would it? My point is there
are free services where one can get a second phone number for uses like this.

------
anopheles
Seems the nginx server is already busted - 504s all over...

~~~
selenamarie
It's just periodically getting slammed. It comes back after a little bit.

------
oliv__
I like the design

------
waxjar
I feel like I'm missing something..

------
kid_icarus
Make sure you don't post any ascii butts as this is a real, serious community.
Your posts will be deleted and your account will be banned...

~~~
selenamarie
We didn't ban your account, Ryan.

------
kid_icarus
This literally changes everything.

------
jasondenizac
what a big and beautiful system!

------
zem
love it :)

------
Xeoncross
It's text-only like hacker news... but for useless chatter.

Bonus: doesn't work without a trackable, paying subscription to a cell carrier
(some workarounds like Google Voice exist).

~~~
collypops
"for useless chatter"

You'll fit right in, then.

